# Motorhome and water



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We were looking for a campsite near Angmering in West Sussex and I found an independent campsite that looked good for us, so I phoned and made enquiries on cost and pitch availability.
I was then told that all bookings were done by email, so I gave him my email address and he sent me the following:-

"Hello Mr *,
Further to our telephone conversation, I now attach a copy of our booking form.

Please complete and return it to us ASAP. As I mentioned, we do require a 50% deposit to secure any reserved pitch. Accordingly, could you please arrange for £19.00 to be transferred to our account -

sort code ****** Account number ********

I should draw your attention to the fact that we do not have any specific facilities for motor-homes (separate water tank filling points) and would recommend fresh water tanks being filled PRIOR to arrival on site. Also, as our site is slightly sloping, we recommend use of levelling ramps."
-------------------------------------

I replied to his email saying we wouldn't be wanting the pitch after all because of the hassle with the water. He replied to this and said "he thought it best to tell me about the water as it can take a long time to fill the motorhome tank because you have to keep pressing a button when it stops.

I gave it about 30 minutes and I was typing my reply:-

"Look I've had a brilliant idea, it has taken me awhile to think it through

How about you change your tap to one that turns, like all the other campsites in the UK, then you will have loads of happy campers.

But I have a feeling you're not going too. Have a nice day"

Was I being a bit childish ?


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Take a G clamp?

or as you indicate...... a water stand pipe key - 2 meres of 22mm and a tap and ask for 10% of his increased takings!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

site owners still in the stone age :roll: 

you find many sites on the continent that only have these type taps - and no MH fillup facility, I think specifically to discourage us from using their water.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi if you are a caravan club member there is a campsite in littlehampton also there is a farm and campsite on the Angmering bypass called Ecclesden Farm.Hope this helps

Regards Barts


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I thought it was bad enough when I read 
"I was then told that all bookings were done by email" 

- I'm sure there must still be some people who don't have access to e-mail (or internet banking to transfer the deposit for that matter) but who use campsites . . . :roll: 

As has been said, those push type taps are frequently to be found on campsites in France (presumably so that they can't be left turned on), however I have a strong Velcro strap that usually does the trick. 8)


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

we found a nice campsite at crossbush, next to the harvester pub


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Come on guys ! Give the poor blessed owner the benefit of a little empathy.

He pays commercial water rates and I bet he has found the tap running on so many occasions that he installed push button delivery like, as you say, most places in Europe. The days of being able to let water run freely are long gone but there are still some who are irresponsible enough to leave taps running. I'm sure this guy is only being ecologically and economically responsible.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to agree Grizz.

Pity the water companies were not a bit more responsible.

There is a big leak running a couple of miles from here which creates a puddle in the road (_about 100 yards down the slope from the leak itself_ :roll: ) large enough to make some motorists swerve around.

It has been like that for over two years now!!

Dave

P.S. And yes, it has been reported several times to my knowledge.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In a word: Yes

Sorry but I don't see what's the "hassle" .

It matters not whether you're filling a motorhome tank, an Aquaroll, a bucket or whatever - it's a push button tap that needs repeated depressions to draw a large amount of water - is that such a big deal that you would rather not stay there?

Where's your camping spirit? You'd better not try aires - you might get the opposite - 100 litres all at once with no way of stopping it.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Abroad I often find the motorhome points have a push tap.
I just pop the hose in and hold the tap down for 5 minutes. Job done.
Nice to have a 5 minute job that's not too demanding.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gotta agree, it ain't no big deal for one of you to hold the tap down while the other holds the pipe in the tank. It might take a while but hey, you're on holiday.
Going by the correspondence he came across as quite a reasonable guy to me.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.

Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> 
> Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have an old skid lid and some cricket gear you can borrow Dave.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Biglol said:


> Was I being a bit childish ?


Not a bit. Very.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> 
> Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Careful Dave ! One day you'll go too far ! Hope you have a good first aid kit.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> 
> Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


What does she say, 'Does my bum look big on this' :roll:

Pete


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We stay at Camping Solitare du lac at Annecy, which is a very nice site, and all of the taps are push button. There is also a device that will squirt you 80 liters of water for 20 cents, if you so wish. I agree with Pat-H, no problem holding the tap down for a fer minutes.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We're not in France are we, I've stayed on plenty of Aires in France and I love them, but they never charged me £19 per night to faff around filling the water tank. 
The date we wanted a pitch is next Tuesday, and he still wants the 50% deposit. If I had booked and not paid the deposit, would he have turned me away or told me not to turn up ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Biglol said:


> We're not in France are we, I've stayed on plenty of Aires in France and I love them, but they never charged me £19 per night to faff around filling the water tank.
> The date we wanted a pitch is next Tuesday, and he still wants the 50% deposit. If I had booked and not paid the deposit, would he have turned me away or told me not to turn up ?


Again, try hard and put yourself in the man,s shoes. He's no doubt had loads of no shows. Sites are full at this time of year. He has to keep the pitch - he only has 5 if a CL- for that no-show and turn away others as he does so. He is therefore losing money and, quite reasonably, asks for a deposit so it would not be a total loss.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If I ran a site all taps would be of that type and the EHU would be metered like at the site over the caves in Valkenburg.

I've seen too many taps left running and too many people just wasting leccy "because I've paid for it!" to have any other arrangement.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We booked onto a caravan site on our way down Spain only to be told there was no drinking water available as it was now only piped to the static vans with no other taps. They said try the garage down the road for some water.

They had main electric hook-ups and a dump point, but in the three years between visits they had filled up with statics and the dump point was in the middle of a row of static vans with tight access for motorhomes and caravans.

We won't be bothering calling next time we are passing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pain in the neck those pushy button water things.

Some aires have em. And some have those stupid taps with no threads or the wrong size thread on but I have a solution! Oh yes!

I have a little blue rubber funnel type thing which slips over my blue solid plastic type hose and the wider end is a one size fits all that fits on nearly any tap. 

You shove it on, shove the other end In the tank and then grip hard on the rubber connected thing while pressing the button.

What happens next depends on the water pressure and the closeness of the bond. Generally you get a face full of water but if your lucky after half an hour or so you also get a full tank and you save loads of water by not then needing a shower!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> 
> Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


How about a pic Dave? 

As for the tap use a releaseable tie wrap they are great for showers too!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

zappy61 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> ...


Haven't got a wide angle lens on the camera - sorry!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Any more of this and you'll be appearing in the In Memory Of section....or perhaps Rainbow Bridge ?

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would post a photo of Mrs D's bum as it makes Kylie's look like Hattie Jaques but she wont stand still long enough. Keeps running away!  

ITs still HOT!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the sun Grizz.

I went out to pick the last of the peas this afternoon, without my hat. I think it fried what's left of my brain! :roll: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

At home here we have EHU. 

Being tight I have the blue skt on a timer to coincide with Economy 7 hours!

After reading these posts I will have to fit one of those blasted push taps for our water fill. :lol: 

Seriously, I can well understand the point of view of the site owner.

BUT ONLY IF THERE IS A SCREW THREAD ON THE *#~!ED TAP!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It's the sun Grizz.
> 
> l:


Today, in Oxford, even the Spanish tourists were fanning themselves and complaining about the heat ! Rain tomorrow, thank goodness.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb usually leans on the button.
> 
> Her bum was built for the job! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It has been bugging me all night Dave, and I'm very concerned for you, but I have to ask.

Are you sure it's a button she was "leaning" on, could it perhaps have been a handle or a knob, if it's a handle then you're OK, if not, I know this web site which will sort you out.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well all I can say is I am at the moment on a Sosta not far from Rome that has free leccy, free water, free black and grey water dumps and next door to a winery which sells wine by the box for not many Euros.

Tha's not going to reyte places cock!, ok not everywhere has free leccy but so far we haven't used campsites unless we had a problem which needed fixing and I couldn't nail it back on myself.

Google Earth picture, there is only one van on, but it takes a load of vans within the circle perimeter.








The only neighbours are accross the road in the grave yard, but they do not make any noise

ray


----------

